# Mouse Way Too Sensitive



## Kosmos (Dec 16, 2005)

Greetings Gang ~

For a long time now I've been dealing with a situation that is finally getting to be a pain in the ***. My mouse is way to sensitive. I've tried to adjust it in the Mouse Control Preferences. So here's what it's doing:

If I gently click once on something as you would to simply highlight, my mouse performs as if you double clicked it. 

If say there are two Browser windows up and I wish to close (X) out of one of them, both will close when I gentlly click the (X) .

I use Mozilla T-Bird for email, and f you're familiar with it, it has this Junk Mail Function which I like. Sometimes it doesn't recognize an email is Junk so you simply click the dotted area to label it as Junk but often the next email in line will also get effected as if I clicked that one too.

Pretty much anything you can imagine that happens as a result of double clicking, happens even when I simply single click on something.

So does anybody have any ideas on what this could be ? My Mouse is a *Logitech MouseMan+ Model M-CW47*

Finding the software for it has been impossible. I've tried to uninstall and re-install but that's not working.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Go to Start/control panel/folder options and make sure
double click to open is selected.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if you can find them here
http://www.softlookup.com/brand.asp?id=295


----------



## Kosmos (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks .. yeah I did check the Folder Options in the past but I checked them again and they're the way they should be (Double Click)

Also, I've gone on Logitech;s website and I can't seem to get any resolve for this. It's so bad that when I click to open a New Message ( In T-Bird) 5 will open up. If I click to minimize a page, it comes right back up again as if I minimized and then opened again.

I gotta tell you, it's a pain in the butt


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

Is the mouse responding to changes you make in the mouse control panel, then reverting to its 'tricks' after you close? You might need to 'save' or 'apply' before closing the mouse control panel window.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

You might need a new mouse.


----------



## Kosmos (Dec 16, 2005)

Sorry it took so long to respond, you know getting a new mouse might be the answer I'm looking for because I really can't take much more of this.

I thought Logitech made good stuff but might be I've had it too long now. 
I think this mouse is probably around 5 years old now.

I'm going to get one tomorrw and let you know what happens


Thanks


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

5 years is a very good lifetime for any mouse.


----------



## Khyshen (Aug 20, 2005)

so thats why lol. rollerball


----------



## Whitestar90 (Nov 30, 2005)

according to this page on Logitech's website, you need the driver for WheelMouse 2 mice. Do you have that?

--Whitestar90


----------



## Kosmos (Dec 16, 2005)

I liked the suggestion of getting a new mouse and went out to do just that today. The new mouse is functioning normal and I'm thinking something went haywire with the logitech to the point where I'm sure loading in new drivers wasn't going to help it. This new mouse has all the features of the Logitech 
plus it's Optical (As what seems to be the standard now) and it was only $6.00
on sale .. 

My mouse problems are over .. low&behold

Thanks Guys -- Happy Holidays To You All


----------

